# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  fun get together at the normandie hotel

## didier

sorry that I don't have more pics, but not all the pics that I took were clear.  I think amy may have a few.

----------


## noel

Bravo!
Great shots!

----------


## soyabeans

Dennis and Wendy really know how to through a great party. Was fun seeing old friends and meeting new one's.

----------


## phil62

We also want to thank Dennis and Wendy for the lovely party last night. We renewed some old acquaintances and made some new ones. It was a fun evening.

I put together a collage from some of the shots Amy took. Clockwise from top left; Henry and Carole with Dennis Carlton; Wendy and Gabby Charnaux [VSJ]; David, Bonnie et moi; Amy and Bonnie; Rosita and her body guards Lionel and Julien; Toni and Gary. 

Phil

----------


## tim

Great  looking group!

----------


## andynap

Always a good time with Wendy and Dennis. Nice photos.

----------


## stbartshopper

How was the sushi? It looks wonderful!

----------


## amyb

Wonderful finger foods and free flowing wine a great bunch of folks and voila-Dennis and Wendy pull it off yet again.

----------


## seasalt

FUN!  Thank you for posting.

----------


## GramChop

> Wonderful finger foods and free flowing wine a great bunch of folks and voila-Dennis and Wendy pull it off yet again.



You captured some great smiles.  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## cec1

It was a lot of fun . . . much enjoyed by Wendy and me.  Great guests -- a "mix" of local and visiting friends, all of whom -- even with limited French / English capacity -- communicated with enthusiastic animation.  (Champagne and other wines are great bonding agents!)  Our Hotel guests joined-in, as well . . . giving them a rare SBH experience.

I also would like to note -- with gratitude! -- the guests (SBH Online-ers, undoubtedly) who brought bottles of "Whispering Angel!"  I'm sorry that I didn't see who you were (so many people were arriving about the same time) . . . but please rest assured that Fred and Babette, our long-time bartender, caterer, and great friends, put them aside for me.  And we're enjoying the gifts tonight!

The evening was a very special one for us . . . many thanks for the photos, Diana, Amy, and Phil!  Great memories for Wendy and me.

----------


## Reed

> It was a lot of fun . . . much enjoyed by Wendy and me.  Great guests -- a "mix" of local and visiting friends, all of whom -- even with limited French / English capacity -- communicated with enthusiastic animation.  (Champagne and other wines are great bonding agents!)  Our Hotel guests joined-in, as well . . . giving them a rare SBH experience.
> 
> I also would like to note -- with gratitude! -- the guests (SBH Online-ers, undoubtedly) who brought bottles of "Whispering Angel!"  I'm sorry that I didn't see who you were (so many people were arriving about the same time) . . . but please rest assured that Fred and Babette, our long-time bartender, caterer, and great friends, put them aside for me.  And we're enjoying the gifts tonight!
> 
> The evening was a very special one for us . . . many thanks for the photos, Diana, Amy, and Phil!  Great memories for Wendy and me.



Thanks Dennis and Wendy for another lovely meet up.  Great seeing familiar faces and meeting a few new folks too.  Our young companion Jordan was a welcome addition to the crew.   I think he and Mike R would have plenty to talk about!  kr

----------

